# A must for every gun!!!!!!!!!!



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought a Limbsaver Precision fit recoil pad for my Benelli Nova 12 guage, and installed it . Went out and shot some trap tonight, and what a diffrence. Shot a box and a half of trap loads, and just for the hec of it I shot six 3 1/2 mags. This all with just a tee shirt. Big diffrence over factory pad. Going to buy them for the kids remington 870 and all our deer rifles. HIGHLY RECOMEND!!!!!!!!!! Expecially for the Benelli Nova.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Limbsaver makes a nice pad, but their precision fitted pads quite often don't fit "precisely". Had quite a go around with them about this last year. They ended up sending me another pad & T-shirt.

That pad didn't fit either...


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

We got the supernova. No need for a pad. 8)


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea i got one of those pads on my H&R 088...it helps alot i shot a 3 inch high brass mag load out of it...really cut the shock alot


----------

